# SIPS Legato Scripts



## lamboguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi All, Hi Kotori,

I've just purchased Kontakt and downloaded and started using the Legato script. Very cool stuff indeed! Nice work.

I have a lot of comments, but I'll start with this one. (keep in mind I'm a beginner with Kontakt and the scripts)

Is there any way to randomize the parameters during the performance so that every transition from note to note is not the same? I've only used the Legato script once so far, so I may be doing nothing more here than demonstrating my ignorance at this point. 

But there's my first comment.

Very, very exciting stuff and I'm looking forward to the future of all this. I've been sequencing and experimenting with samples et al for 20 years now. It looks like it's finally just starting to come together.

Can't wait!!

Cheers,

Fred


----------



## Thonex (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Lamboguy!!

Welcome to the forum!!  

I think there are some "random" parameters in SIPS... but it's been so long... I set and forget and control everything via CC so I never actually "look" at the script.

Kotori or Big Bob would have the expert answer for you.

Glad to have you on board.

Cheers,

T


----------



## kotori (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Fred and welcome to the forum,
There's not much randomization of the parameters because most of the time it's better to use MIDI CC to adjust them as you want and not just randomly. Is there some particular kind of repetiveness which bother you?
You can specify that the sample offset used to skip the attack should be random. Please also read about the Key-up/BTime release mode in the manual. This can help to give you better real-time control over the sound of crossfadings.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## lamboguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Guys, and thanks for the responses.

Ok, now I'll have to ask you to be patient with me 

What is "MIDI CC"? Some sort of control? And you're saying I can control the transition from note to note using this?

Now I'll be more specific about the "repetiveness" that I'd like to randomize or change. To give you one example, if I have all my settings in place that work for a slow legato passage, and then suddenly I need fast scale, then the attacks in the fast scale will be cut off because it's the same setting as for the slow passage.

Another example, if I'm just playing a slow legato passage, I can hear the transition from note to note with the Legato script turned on (which is very cool, mind you!) but after a while I become aware that all the transitions are basically the same -- same duration, same parameters, etc. That's the part I'd like to be randomized.

Anyway, I've only used the Legato script once!  So I have a lot to learn and a lot to read. 

>> Please also read about the Key-up/BTime release mode in the manual.<<

Which manual is this in? I have the Kontakt Operation Manual in front of me and can't find either term. 

Thanks so much...what I really need to do is spend much more time with all this before asking a bunch of questions :-D But at this point your input is greatly appreciated. I have really been out of the mainstream of sampling and computers for over a decade now, so I'm a bit dusty.

Cheers,

Fred


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 2, 2006)

> Which manual is this in? I have the Kontakt Operation Manual in front of me and can't find either term.



I think Nils is referring to the 'SIPS User's Guide'. You should have received it as a .pdf file (with the documentation package that comes with SIPS) when you downloaded it.

Bob


----------



## lamboguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh goodness -- I see it in its little folder, I never opened it.

:oops: 

Ok, time to open it and actually read it. hehe

Sorry about that! :mrgreen: 

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## garylionelli (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Fred -- I assign both the Mod Wheel and Pitch Bend Wheel to control the amount of time and bend between notes, as I'm playing for slow or quick passages. I'll send you one of my presets. Works great, you will like it.

Gary


----------



## lamboguy (Oct 2, 2006)

garylionelli @ Mon Oct 02 said:


> Hey Fred -- I assign both the Mod Wheel and Pitch Bend Wheel to control the amount of time and bend between notes, as I'm playing for slow or quick passages. I'll send you one of my presets. Works great, you will like it.
> 
> Gary



Hey Gary!

Whoa! That sounds fantastic, can't wait. 

I'm not used to all this newfound power, as you know. I got so used to Performer 3.61 (not DP) that everything seems like a miracle to me. lol

Cheers,

Fred


----------



## kotori (Oct 2, 2006)

lamboguy @ Mon Oct 02 said:


> Hi Guys, and thanks for the responses.
> 
> Ok, now I'll have to ask you to be patient with me
> 
> What is "MIDI CC"? Some sort of control? And you're saying I can control the transition from note to note using this?


I think CC stands for Control Change. A MIDI CC message is sent everytime you move a control such as mod-wheel (CC number 1), press/release your pedal (CC number 64), change volume (CC#7), panning (CC#10) and so on. You can connect these wheels, pedals and sliders to the parameters of SIPS by specifying the number of your controller in one of the <<parameter CC>> fields. After than you can use the controller to raise the value of that parameter in real-time.
Eg. if you set both XTime CC and BTime CC to 1 (mod-wheel) you can use mod-wheel to control the crossfading time and bend time. For slow passages you can turn it up and for fast passages you can turn the mod-wheel down to get no increase at all. 



> Another example, if I'm just playing a slow legato passage, I can hear the transition from note to note with the Legato script turned on (which is very cool, mind you!) but after a while I become aware that all the transitions are basically the same -- same duration, same parameters, etc. That's the part I'd like to be randomized.


The parameter which is best suited for randomization is the sample offset since it changes the sound. I really don't think you would like the others to go in the wrong direction. Eg. if a randomized crossfading time happens to increase during a fast passage that would only make things worse. So real-time control is better.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Fred,



> I'm not stating anything new here, but just pointing out why I think there should be some randomness between notes.



I hear you and I couldn't agree more with your basic premise. But, even though it may sound like 'nit picking', rather than saying 'there should be some randomness between notes', I would rather say *'there should be some artistic variation between notes'*. I agree with Nils that random variations seldom provide that. 

My philosophy when designing SIPS was that the best way to get convincing, artistic variation is to give the user (ostensibly a musician), *the means to vary *the important parameters in real time and let him/her provide the 'artistic' part. SIPS isn't the sort of tool that does everything for you in some mechanical way. You need to view these scripts somewhat like you view a musical instrument. You have to learn to 'play it' for best results.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Thonex (Oct 3, 2006)

Big Bob @ Tue Oct 03 said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, I'm guessing SIPS will work with a basic Round Robin patch.. no? Although most libraries do not include RR of long sustains or legato notes.

Cheers,

T


----------



## lamboguy (Oct 3, 2006)

Big Bob @ Tue Oct 03 said:


> 'there should be some randomness between notes', I would rather say *'there should be some artistic variation between notes'*. I agree with Nils that random variations seldom provide that.
> 
> ... You need to view these scripts somewhat like you view a musical instrument. You have to learn to 'play it' for best results.
> 
> ...



There you go Bob, I agree. I haven't had much experience with Kontakt et al, but I hear you loud and clear and couldn't agree more. Randomness is just my way of describing what I see in the variations of samples. Of course it's not actual randomness or it would be all over the place!  Probably a poor choice of words on my part, but a good choice on your part when you call it "artistic variation."

The fact that we now have any control over that magical area in-between notes is just wonderful, long overdue, and I have to thank you big time for that!

Cheers,

Fred


----------

